# Mylands cellulose sanding sealer, eee ultrashine wax or both



## Swerve87 (Feb 17, 2017)

Would there be any issues with using EEE Ultrashine wax as my final sanding step and then using Mylands cellulose sanding sealer as a good finishing base for CA? Is that redundant or will the EEE give it issues. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated because I'm new to wood turning and I'm still trying to figure out finishing techniques


----------



## mecompco (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't think the CA would stick very well to wax of any sort, nor is it necessary. I don't think the sealer is needed, either. The CA will fill any grain and, after sanding/polishing, will leave a mirror finish. Generally, sand to 400 or 600, clean all the dust off (I use acetone, which also removes any oil for oily wood) and apply your CA finish.

Sanding sealer is good if you're doing a friction polish finish, after which a buffing with wax is fine.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Wildman (Feb 17, 2017)

I would totally skip the sanding sealer altogether!  Would not use a wax before applying a CA finish.


----------



## Swerve87 (Feb 17, 2017)

*...*

What about exotic woods that have a lot of oils in them would a sanding sealer not help in sealing them in and provide a good base for CA or am I misunderstanding the proper use for sanding sealer?


----------



## mecompco (Feb 17, 2017)

Swerve87 said:


> What about exotic woods that have a lot of oils in them would a sanding sealer not help in sealing them in and provide a good base for CA or am I misunderstanding the proper use for sanding sealer?



Sanding sealer's purpose is to fill open grain and create a smooth surface in preparation for the finish. To remove sanding dust, oils, and such, you can use DNA, or as I prefer, acetone. After that, so ahead and apply your CA finish.


----------



## Swerve87 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. that helps a lot.


----------



## magpens (Feb 17, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, Ervin !!!!


----------



## Wildman (Feb 17, 2017)

If were using lacquer as a final finish your sanding sealer will help you get a build of finish faster. Like,”mecompco,” said wiping down your oily wood with DNA or acetone should remove enough oil to allow you to get a coat of CA on there just fine.  While technically CA not a wood finish it does form a film with each new coat so acts lot like any other film form finishing material.


----------



## farmer (Feb 18, 2017)

My thoughts are different .

Sanding sealer seals the wood temporary .....if the wood is handled .

The oils in your hands will break down all shellac based sanding sealers .

Sanding sealer is DNA and shellac ....... its watered down shellac ......

You never want to wipe down your wood with denatured alcohol because it remove the oil from the wood ......
The oil in the wood is what makes the woods natural color ..

I haven't found one exotic wood CA wouldn't stick too because it was to oily .


----------



## Wildman (Feb 19, 2017)

Mylands Cellulose sanding sealer definitely lacquer based product. If watch the video at this link look what they use and how they make their sanding sealer.  

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/42/1059/Mylands-Cellulose-Sanding-Sealer

Differences explained!
When to Use Sanding Sealer / Rockler How-to


----------



## raar25 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a different approach than some. I always use EEE and clean with DNA.  Than I use a lacquer sanding sealer as my final finish.  it builds nicely and gives me a gloss finish when buffed out.  Because it soaks into the pores it seals and protects but quickly builds up a film as well, best of both worlds.  I have used lacquer over CA which I used as a sealer and had no problems with the two sticking so doing it the other way around should not be an issue.


----------

